# Pontoon Crashed into the LL SP Jetties



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I launched this morning from the State Park ramp early this morning to see if the whites were going to be biting. Something seemed different ... hmmm a nice JC Pontoon boat smashed into the rocks ! 

I don't know who's boat this was but second hand info was that it happened Tuesday night. He hit it pretty hard but fortunately they just received some bumps and bruises. One guy who inspected it said that it was very damaged. Not sure how they are going to get that back to the ramp with those huge holes in the toons. 

Anyway back to the whites, didn't see much going on around the jetties in the early am or around the lump either so we cruised over to the old 190 road bed . We found a nice school of whites stacked up and began catching them trolling 20 foot divers and spoons. We caught several doubles with a couple being ok in size but not huge. The wind started really picking up after about an hour and we decided to head back to the State Park since we were in a 15 foot tri hull. Wow !! What a kidney beater of a ride . I basically had to just slowly cruise back in to avoid getting to bounced around and wet . Finally , got back to the state park and trolled around there . 

We caught several whites and doubles but all mostly dinks around 10-11 inches which we threw back . We ended up keeping 16. It was a beautiful day but the waves were bad . I noticed about two boats this morning so I guess I may need to start paying attention to the weather forecasts like all of ya'll ! LOL 

The pic of the graph is of the road bed close to the trinity river . I sure would of liked to have been able to anchor up and tried some vertical jigging .

Tight Lines


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Must have been running to his way point at night! Man and that's my hot withe bass spot. Its hard to believe everyone was ok after that hard to get that big boat that far up the must have been running wide open.
James


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, that's gonna leave a mark... that's a HARD hit!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Good report. Hate to have been the operator of that boat, he must have been cruising good.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice report and good pics of the misadventure.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I have seen this before. Several years ago, these 2 idiots in a party barge were messing with their radio as the motored toward the state park. At the last moment, they saw the jetty and tried to turn to miss it. One pontoon took the impact and it busted up the deck and completely bent about 5 feet of the pontoon in a 90 degree angle straight up. Proof that people on ludes, should not drive.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeff G said:


> The pic of the graph is of the road bed close to the trinity river . I sure would of liked to have been able to anchor up and tried some vertical jigging .
> 
> Tight Lines


You really take a beating in high waves there, but the fish will definitely reward you. When we can catch a good day on the winds, no telling how many whites one can get there right now....but I have noticed that as the summer goes along, they get harder and harder to catch and fishing pressure has something to do with that.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jeff,

We were out there this yesterday also. Matt & I hit the water around 6:30 or so. Were you in the blue bass boat? We were in my Black & White Kenner we fished around the jettie when we came back in to see if they were there.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe the tide was up and he didn't see it?? LOL
I'm with ya on it's amazing no one was hurt... One thing to bounce around in the boat like a pinball, but you could easily be thrown onto those rocks.. Not a fun ride either way.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably in the Doghouse. He probably talked his wife into letting him get it if he woud take her out. She probably said, "I guess if you really want it". So he went all out and got the best he could find including the motor. He probably said to himself "if I am going to make payments every month I am going to get something I really want".
Well if that be the case it cant be good now that she realizes what he has done to it.

This may not be at all the correct assumption, but it makes for a fun story. Many of us young married guys, like myself, would be in this same scenario if that were us. 

This is an assumption, just trying to have some fun.
Later.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

It was gone this morning, but I did see the tree knocked over


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> We were out there this yesterday also. Matt & I hit the water around 6:30 or so. Were you in the blue bass boat? We were in my Black & White Kenner we fished around the jettie when we came back in to see if they were there.


Yes , that was me in the two tone blue bass boat .


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought running onto jetty only happened in saltwater..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And that was my channel cat tree!


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Woodson Archer said:


> I have seen this before. Several years ago, these 2 idiots in a party barge were messing with their radio as the motored toward the state park. At the last moment, they saw the jetty and tried to turn to miss it. One pontoon took the impact and it busted up the deck and completely bent about 5 feet of the pontoon in a 90 degree angle straight up. Proof that people on ludes, should not drive.


 Your showing your age Spiccoli


----------

